# Oliva Serie O Torpedo Cigar Review - Too big for it's flavor.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Had this one sitting around in the humi and decided to give it a go after dinner. Appearance was flawless, with a chocloate brown wrapper and almo...

Read the full review here: Oliva Serie O Torpedo Cigar Review - Too big for it's flavor.


----------

